# Expenses paid senior gap year



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Anyone interested? My daughter thinks I should apply - is she trying to get rid of me?!

https://www.lonelyplanet.com/news/2...xpenses-paid+senior+gap+year+around+the+world

Apologies if it's already been mentioned but I couldn't find anything.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Looks a bloody marvelous opportunity to me Jean. Whats the catch.?

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Sounds to me as the "up to £10k" has to cover everything including travel and accommodation. 

"The prize (“the Prize”):
• up to £10,000 towards travel costs to up to 12 different destinations– exclusive of excursions, adventure activities and other expenses (such as visas and transfer fees – comparethemarket.com will discuss expected expenditure which may vary dependant on your destinations). comparethemarket.com will allocate a monthly budget to the Winner.
• GoPro camera equipment for the Winner to use during their travels. 
• The Winner will be required to document their trips by writing at least x 1 blog post supported with at least 5 photographs every month for 12 months, these will be published on the comparethemarket.com webpage and shared on comparethemarket.com’s social channels."

Could be stretching it a bit. in other words its a cheap way of getting someone to do a load of travel work for them. Could be a good adventure though.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

barryd said:


> Sounds to me as the "up to £10k" has to cover everything including travel and accommodation....
> 
> Could be stretching it a bit. in other words its a cheap way of getting someone to do a load of travel work for them. Could be a good adventure though.


That was my take too Barry. I agree with both points in your last paragraph.

A blog and 5 photos a month doesn't sound too onerous.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Suspect your daughter appreciates your joy in traveling and knows you would not only enjoy it but also be good at it, your travel updates to us here lends credence to her belief. 

Worth giving it some thought I would think, could be a win win.

Terry


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Ah, you're very kind Terry but I don't think it's me. I much prefer bumbling about in the MH to jetting around the world.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I think I might just have to give that a try.

Nothing to lose, everything to gain.

Andy


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Well they didn't know my Aunty Beat did they?
When her husband died in about 1964 she took off on her gap year or five. She lived in Canada, having been one of the £10 emigrees. First port of call was, obviously, home to England. She then back packed up and down the length of this country taking overnight trains where she could. 
Other destinations were Germany and Australia (probably many others but these two stick in my mind). In Australia she spotted an 18-30's group were trekking off on horse back into the bush. She talked her way onto the trip despite being double the age limit and never having ridden before!
Aunty Beat had an amazing knack of talking to anyone. She would use her accent or pretend not to understand the currency and start a conversation. By the time she had finished, she had made another contact and gained an invitation to stay any time she liked (she only ever stayed two nights max). She extended the welcome to them to visit her in Montreal and so relieved her loneliness. 


Poor lady succumbed to dementia in later life but not before she had lived it to the full


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

We have just 'lost' two friends last month to heart attacks. One 83 but fit as a fiddle and the other mid 70s but in and out of hospital for years. You just never know.
Now our widow tally stands at 31 and they are almost helpless because the husbands did everything the wives took for granted. I keep suggesting to my wife she gets more 'hands-on' with tech but it's like talking to that wall in Jerusalem.
I have even made a 'RIP' file both in paper and PC but unless someone else explains after my demise it's gonna be bloody hard.!!!

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

It's hard, Ray, to change as we get older. I do all the tech stuff in our house. We did change bank accounts not so long ago to Nationwide who still hold a presence in our high street. This means Chris will be able to speak to a human if I am not around to sort out finances. He says he will just draw it all out and pay cash for everything. I think he might find that difficult nowadays.


Not sure I would want a Gap Year now. Especially if it means using airports and sitting in airplanes. Just a place in the sun for the winter will do us I think.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

raynipper said:


> We have just 'lost' two friends last month to heart attacks. One 83 but fit as a fiddle and the other mid 70s but in and out of hospital for years. You just never know.
> Now our widow tally stands at 31 and they are almost helpless because the husbands did everything the wives took for granted. I keep suggesting to my wife she gets more 'hands-on' with tech but it's like talking to that wall in Jerusalem.
> I have even made a 'RIP' file both in paper and PC but unless someone else explains after my demise it's gonna be bloody hard.!!!
> 
> Ray.


Flipping heck Ray

Note to self, don't retire to France

Although if it's always the men ??

Albert does everything even with my money

But if he is no longer, I recon I'd sort it out pretty quickly

No point in having a dog ang barking yourself :wink2::wink2:

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Not all in France Sandra. Some family in UK. But everyone close. Several went back to UK near the end.
It sorta hits you when they come in twos and threes especially the apparently healthy ones.

Ray.


----------

